# New Tippler club in central florida



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a new tippler club in Florida called the Dixie Tippler club. We have members all over central and lower fl. Look us up at facebook search for dixie Tippler. I will post web site an direct link if people are interested.


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

http://pigeonpresentations.com/dixie_tippler_club.htm


----------

